
Our Aversion to A/B Testing on Humans Is Dangerous - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/our-aversion-to-ab-testing-on-humans-is-dangerous
======
luckylion
Were people freaked out by Facebook's tests because "omg tests", or were they
freaked out because Facebook made some people's lives worse ("slightly"),
manipulated emotions and is generally not a trustworthy company?

I suspect that people feel very differently about A/B tests depending on
what's tested, the way it is tested (negative impacts of the test?) and who is
testing it (aka "is this to improve lives? or is it to better manipulate me
into spending more time on FB?")

